# Here we go again



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

Old Thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...149187-thinking-rescuing-gsd-need-advice.html

So, the last time we tried adopting a GSD frm a local rescue, the dogs they deemed as good starter dogs were adopted out before we had the house check done, so we decided to hang back on the home inspection till they had another GSD they thought suitable for us.

Meanwhile, I found out about Westside GSD Rescue in LA, and that they allow adoptions from outside the USA. Perfect. I also, kinda helped link a gorgeous red and black shep with them, with the help of another forum member....maybe that would count for something too  Waited for a bit, to research some more and make sure that a GSD is the right breed for us.

Anyway, submitted the online form, got an email within a week, asking a secondary round of qns and for photos of the dog's future living space and yard. Just replied to the email and now, the excitement is starting to kick in, we really want the adoption process to be successful this time. 

I really hope they can match us with one of their gorgeous sheps, crossing my fingers, wish me luck guys....can't wait to give a rescue shep a forever home 

ps. sorry for a somewhat redundant thread, too excited, gives me something else to monitor outside of my email account (that i'm refreshing wayyy too frequently >.<)


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Hope it works out and you find your perfect dog!


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Some rescues make it so hard to get a dog. We almost got denied our pup because we had a toddler. My husband insisted that we meet the pup first and bring the whole pack my 2 other dogs and daughter. We met our pup at the rescue talked with the rescue guy and he liked us. What sealed the deal was when our pit bull knocked our daughter over when running for a ball. My reaction was to comfort my kid and tell her it was a mistake. That little thing was what got us our perfect dog. He had adopted a dog out to a family and had it returned the in a day or 2 because it knocked there 3 year old over. 

Any ways I know how if feels go be waiting for the OK to get your pup. Good luck, if it is ment to be all will work out.


----------

